# Medical and Dental database for expats?



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was wondering about the merits of having a 'sticky' site that provided important information to expats and tourists alike. 

As a suggestion label it Medical practitioners and provide information such as the names/addresses/telephone numbers of doctors offices and clinics for medical aid. 

Perhaps another category could be for Dentists/Orthodontists/Periodontists and others in that field that people have used and had good treatment by.

A third category might relate to medical and dental insurance. Many of us have coverage but the more options we have the better. I'm sure there are medical plans in Thailand where expats can buy a policy to cover them in the event of a catastrophic medical event. If one happens it's hard to begin shopping and if you're in an accident you don't want to end up without coverage. Been there, done that and it was EXPENSIVE. Where you might only pay 15%-25% [sometimes less] for a procedure, without medical coverage they really hose you. You can pay 10x more for the same coverage were you insured.

Anyway, with so many thousands of expats and tourists this could be a very useful site. The more of us that are insured the cheaper the insurance is for us and others and the better each of us is. Sooner or later we all have a medical emergency and we don't want to be financially wiped out in the process. Any thoughts?

Serendipity2


----------



## Sean Moran (Oct 31, 2009)

I just got back from my first ever visit to the dentist in a foreign country, namely Mapthaput, Rayong, Thailand. I'm still waiting for the anaesthetic to wear off my lower jaw, and I'm going back next Friday (Christmas Day) for a couple of fillings. This was only a booking for a 'scaling', the objective being to lose some of the coffee and tobacco stains, but I'm happy with the fair price of 720thb, for an hour's intensive work by Dr Fadia (who speaks medical quality English when necessary), and her three assistants.

If the forum wishes to setup a categorised database for such things, then I would like to report back with the full details of the name, address, and telephone number of this dental clinic, and how well they succeed in the impossible task of turning my teeth back to shiny white again after all the abuse I've put them through over the past few years. I expect to be back for two more visits over two more Fridays, and I can already recommend the kind service and the offer of a 10% discount because I'm not exactly rolling in dough.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sean Moran said:


> I just got back from my first ever visit to the dentist in a foreign country, namely Mapthaput, Rayong, Thailand. I'm still waiting for the anaesthetic to wear off my lower jaw, and I'm going back next Friday (Christmas Day) for a couple of fillings. This was only a booking for a 'scaling', the objective being to lose some of the coffee and tobacco stains, but I'm happy with the fair price of 720thb, for an hour's intensive work by Dr Fadia (who speaks medical quality English when necessary), and her three assistants.
> 
> If the forum wishes to setup a categorised database for such things, then I would like to report back with the full details of the name, address, and telephone number of this dental clinic, and how well they succeed in the impossible task of turning my teeth back to shiny white again after all the abuse I've put them through over the past few years. I expect to be back for two more visits over two more Fridays, and I can already recommend the kind service and the offer of a 10% discount because I'm not exactly rolling in dough.



G'day Sean,

Glad to hear you had a good experience with the dentist. Now if we can get "the powers that be" to create a database of dental offices, clinics and hospitals and we can somehow rate them it could be an invaluable site for expats. Perhaps anecdotal commentary from expats on a given facility or dental/medical provider and a place to list them rather than post after post that, in the end, overwhelms us. Both are needed - not just one.

Another valuable category would be medical insurance. I'm sure some in LOS are able to get medical coverage locally rather than from "home" and knowing what is available to expats could also be very beneficial. I've heard mention one can get insurance in Thailand but nothing specific so if there was a site here that listed where one could get insurance that would be most beneficial. One does not want to be shopping for insurance after an accident or the beginning of an illness and without insurance one will pay many times what it would cost with insurance. The time to plan for possible disaster is before the disaster not in the middle of it! Let's keep after 'management' to provide such a forum and database. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi S2. 

Ok we can trial a system with a sticky thread that I'll update or edit as necessary. Post any useful links you come across in the thread, and I'll sort and add them to the top post as a kind of index.

The problem with this is that it needs constant monitoring and editing, plus checking for 'dead' links, so we'll see how it goes!

I'll start the thread going, feel free to add any useful suggestions...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Hi S2.
> 
> Ok we can trial a system with a sticky thread that I'll update or edit as necessary. Post any useful links you come across in the thread, and I'll sort and add them to the top post as a kind of index.
> 
> ...



frogblogger,

Thanks for trying this out. The best source for this are the expats already living in Thailand but will be a huge help to those who may need medical or dental or insurance in the future as well.

It might be easier or better for one site for each category and a rating from 1-5 or 1-10 so expats who have used a given clinic, hospital etc can rate them. In addition, at the same site anecdotal information can also be left. for example if they had a great experience at the dentist they could rate the clinic and the provider separately. Every one of us is a walking rating system and by rating these businesses we can protect ourselves and one another as well. The anecdotal part is equally important. Were the prices fair? [if not, based on what?] Was the provider efficient, courteous and proficient? [not many of us will return to a provider if we've been poorly treated or overcharged] 

The only other issue is one of health/dental insurance. I've done no research on this but any guidance from those now living in Thailand that have medical/dental insurance coverage, that would be a help. Perhaps, is someone was REALLY bored, they could approach an insurance provider with the idea of having expat insurance coverage as a group to get better rates. If that were done I think an insurance agency could get a lot of business - provided the price was fair and we had a range of deductibles, coverages etc. There are a bunch of us and together we represent a lot of financial clout. 

Which reminds me of a famous quip by Winston Churchill [the American half of him?] during WWII. When asked how he would defeat the U boat menace he replied, "Simple, we'll drain the Atlantic and send tanks after them". When asked how they would drain the Atlantic he replied that he thought of the answer and it was up to them to figure out just how to accomplish that goal. A great American, Sir Winston! Oh, and he was half Brit, too. 

Serendipity2


----------

